#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπογραφή τοπογραφικού ως μισθωτός

## LydiaTab

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, 
Έχω λάβει μία πρόταση να υπογράφω τοπογραφικά σχέδια για αδειοδοτήσεις φωτοβολταϊκών πάρκων πανελλαδικά, από την εταιρεία στην οποία εργάζομαι εδώ και 1 μήνα ως μισθωτή.

Γνωρίζετε:
1. ποιο νομικό πλαίσιο καλύπτει τη δυνατότητά μου να υπογράφω αν και μισθωτή? (όχι δηλαδή με μπλοκάκι)
2.πως επιμερίζονται οι ευθύνες υπογράφοντας ένα σχέδιο για μία εταιρεία? αν αλλάξει κάτι? αν υπάρξει νομικό θέμα εκ των υστέρων? αν έχω αποχωρήσει από την εταιρεία?
3.υπάρχει κάποια λογική κοστολόγησης μιας τέτοιας ευθύνης στο πλαίσιο μισθωτής εργασίας?
Ευχαριστώ,
Λυδία

----------


## Xάρης

Για τα πρώτα δυο ερωτήματά σας θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείτε στο τμήμα επαγγελματικών θεμάτων του ΤΕΕ για να έχετε υπεύθυνες απαντήσεις από τον πιο αρμόδιο φορέα να σας απαντήσει. Ή και στον Πανελλήνιο Σύλλογο διπλωματούχων Αγρονόμων Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών (ΠΣΑΤΜ).

Από τη δική μου εμπειρία να σας πω ότι:

*1.* Ως μισθωτός του ιδιωτικού τομέα υπογράφετε ό,τι και ως ελεύθερος επαγεγλματίας. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός.

*2.* Δεν νομίζω ότι επιμερίζονται οι ευθύνες. Όλη την ευθύνη τη φέρει ο υπογράφων μηχανικός, είτε είναι μισθωτός είτε ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.

*3.* Κατ' αρχήν θα πρότεινα να μην υπογράψετε μελέτες τις οποίες δεν εκπονείτε και μάλιστα όταν αυτός που θα εκπονήσει τη μελέτη δεν είναι καν γνωστός σας, απ' όσο κατάλαβα. 
Από εκεί και πέρα, το κόστος της υπογραφής έχει σχέση με τη φερόμενη ευθύνη.
Φανταστείτε να βάλετε την υπογραφή σας σε ένα τοπογραφικό που θα αναφέρει ότι το οικόπεδο είναι άρτιο και οικοδομήσιμο, να πωληθεί και να διαπιστωθεί ότι τελικά δεν είναι οικοδομήσιμο. Ο αγοραστής θα σας κάνει αγωγή και θα ζητά από εσάς το ποσό της ζημιάς που υπέστη και ίσως να είναι όσο το κόστος αγοράς!
Αν παρόλα αυτά υπογράψετε τοπογραφική μελέτη τρίτου, κάντε μια ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης και δείτε ποιο είναι το κόστος και οι όροι αυτής. Αυτό θα σας οδηγήσει να κοστολογήσετε και την υπογραφή σας.

----------

